# No more chat?



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I can't seem to find a link for it anywhere...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It should be back up in a few days when everything else is.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It looks like it's up to me using mIRC.

You're referring to the web based version, huh?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The APC link to our Chat room will be operational soon. The Chat room is available using an IRC client such as mIRC.


----------

